# 17HMR or 22 mag?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Both are a good trapper load around here to dispatch
animals like beaver or some bigger trapped furbearers...
Also as a field varmint gun in rimfire....which would you choose
and why???


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Closer anticipated shots are for 22 mag. Further ground squirrel type stuff, I like the 17 hmr. But there is some overlap, and I enjoy and shoot both. So get both!


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

In a trap, I always used a plain .22LR, either rifle or pistol.
Not like you can't get in nice and close to deliver the shot.

I like target shooting with my .17 HMR, deadly accurate!
Makes cow birds blow up, punches way out of it's weight class on ground hogs.
Might make a bit of a mess at very close range, just don't know since I haven't tried it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that's a tough question if there was a real clear winner there might not be the other


we can't use guns to dispatch in water trapping 

I use 22lr for land trapping dispatch

are you maybe looking for something to shoot yotes with a t 100 meters? is that what your thinking 22mag or 17hmr?

if it is just up close dispatch it is probably over doing it


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

moonwolf said:


> Both are a good trapper load around here to dispatch
> animals like beaver or some bigger trapped furbearers...
> Also as a field varmint gun in rimfire....which would you choose
> and why???


My carry loads to dispatch were a 6mm on close to a shotgun primer. They came in a can like Copenhagen. don't remember what they were called? At times I used a CB Cap. Both were less than a 22 short.

If I were dispatching from a distance, I would use the 17 HMR. Ive shot a couple of called in 'yotes using the 17, both full on chest shots at 25-35 yards. They might have taken step or two? I think velocity rules with frangible bullets and light body structure! No exit wound. nor did I examine them for damage or chase a bullet.

I've gotten excellent results using 52 grain speer bullets at 22-250 velocities, n even called coyotes! I realize many things have changed in the last twenty years, and I'm trying to catch up with some technology.

During my days of harvesting furbearers, a 22 mag will most likely leave an exit wound from shorter distances.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Many years ago I made the choice between a 5mm Remington and a Winchester 94 22M
Can't say I have ever regretted getting the 22 mag which I will have 40 years later . Today its hard to find ammo for the 5mm or the 22 mag and it seems easy to buy the 17 hmr or the winchester 17 super mag but I expect that will that change ? For bigger varmints like wood Chuck's I would go with the 22 mag or maybe look at the 17 WMR 3000 fps out of a rimfire !
For animals in a trap a 22 LR


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

go to town and see what ammo you can buy. If like here ya can't find any so I recommend a 22 hornet or 223 and reload for it.

 Al


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Actually, in most trapping, I used a chunk of Hickory in the form of a trap/walking stick.
The pocket pistol was for something larger, or something I couldn't get a clear swing at with the stick...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Actually, in most trapping, I used a chunk of Hickory in the form of a trap/walking stick.
> The pocket pistol was for something larger, or something I couldn't get a clear swing at with the stick...


when I get the city trapping permit no guns not even air guns are allowed for dispatch , I use the peter Paul and Mary dispatch method 

Cause I have a hammer , and I hammer in the morning


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I used a stout stick for dispatch, for some time as well... Till I lost a bobcat that was held by a toe. It represented some needed money at that time.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I've never had a 17, but a guy at work said his was a booger to clean. But then again, he isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to things like this. Certainly something to check into though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it seems like the real question is how can I carry a gun to dispatch with that I can also take a shot on a yote if one presents it's self at 100 yards 

and more and more I think the answer is , down load a bigger caliber or more powerful round and use a different bullet nose profile so you can easily tell the difference between loads 

223 is an option , I started playing with some down loaded 223 I haven't got much for testing but I have a load that looks promising , it won't cycle the bolt on the mini-14 it has virtually no recoil , but with a few test rounds fired looks promising for a 1/2 inch at 25 yards this was a 50 gr bullet I already use in the 223 at about 3200fps with middle of the road book loads 

some other loads I have done are for 30-30 and 30-06 with 90gr cast semi wad-cutters , over a small charge of pistol powder , they group about an inch at 25 yards with iron sights but plenty good enough for close range dispatch , just open up the bolt pop one in and close and it is ready for dispatch 

I am thinking a cast .225 hornet bullet with a light charge under it could get about 1400fps with a 55gr flat nose bullet , with them powder coated could maybe even run closer to 1600fps without adding a gas check , then they would have a unique nose profile and color coded and could probably be loaded for about 7 cents a round 

another option may be a converter http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm this allows a 22lr to be loaded in an chamber adapter to let it fire through the 223 rifle


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Just to reframe the question a bit.....of the two caliber a which do you prefer, and for what game or varmints would you pick between the two rim fires....17 HMR or 22 mag?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

17hmr is pretty common on the shelves down here right now, almost makes me want to get one. 22mag is hit and miss with availability. The 17 will put a yote down it needed might take 2 with a lousy first shot but that's anything. As far as a dispatch gun on a trap line I would probably say the 17 just because the ammo is more readily available it seems and probably cheaper at this point.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

22mag because it has more energy from 0 to 100 yards and I almost never have a reason to go past 100 yards 


if your really into shooting between 100 and 200 yards the 17hmr makes improvements over the 22mag after 100 yards and is flatter 

but if one was significantly more available than the other in your area they look virtually identical in ballistic gel at 25 yards 

if you don't have a .17 cleaning rod add that to your cost

you can compare ammo here http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/varmint.aspx


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

moonwolf said:


> Just to reframe the question a bit.....of the two caliber a which do you prefer, and for what game or varmints would you pick between the two rim fires....17 HMR or 22 mag?


As always to each their own, they have their reasons.

For me without a doubt it would be the 17 HMR. I've had a Marlin 22 mag rifle (traded) and still have a ruger single six in 22 mag. But I reckon this doesn't concern pistols since your in Canada.

I've shot a few prairie dogs (quite a few) with the 22 mag. And havn't shot any with the 17, since it came along later in life. But...I have shot quite a few jackrabbits as well as a couple of called coyotes with the 17 HMR. Results were what I wanted from this firearm.

The bullets used were constructed specifically for this firearm, and worked very well. I have never taken a shot over a hundred yards at anything using it. But I do believe I might consider that the fringe of range for coyote sized critters.

Ammo seems easily available here, and it's a joy to shoot!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

17 HMR ammo is also more readily available here...and cheaper
than .22 mag....both calibers are popular here as well,
but I see more .22 mag owners...personally I wouldn't mind
having both for mid range varmints sub coyote sized.....
Also thinking for the wily foxes.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the 22 mag. Bigger projectiles and out to 100 yards, the coyotes die quickly while at short range it doesn't blow small animals apart. On the closest reservation they sell a suspicious amount of 22 mag. They use it for deer hunting...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

joejeep92 said:


> I like the 22 mag. Bigger projectiles and out to 100 yards, the coyotes die quickly while at short range it doesn't blow small animals apart. On the closest reservation they sell a suspicious amount of 22 mag. They use it for deer hunting...



here they legally hunt deer at night on the rez they wanted to be able to hunt deer at night state wide but it got stopped 

I have been out at 5am setting and checking traps in the dark and I see all the eyes glowing a short distance off from my LED head lamp , reach in my pocket and pull out my more powerful light and shine it at them and most of the time it's a doe watching me she freezes they are generally 25 yard shots at most , man is temptation there , but then I remember the cost of getting caught and just say bang and watch then trot off.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

My answer?

5mm Remington.

Now, go get you a .22 magnum.


----------

